# [SOLVED][INSTALL] gentoo LiveCD 2006.0-instalator nie działa

## pawlojar

Witam,

słysząc wiele dobrego o Gentoo postanowiłem sprawdzić tę dystrybucję. Jako że nie mam stałego dostępu do internetu - tylko w pracy - skusiłem się na wydanie czasopisma Linux+extra, skąd podobno można było zainstalować kompletną dystrybucję bez dostępu do netu.

Pracuję już ponad pół roku na Auroksie, więc pełen zapału przystąpiłem do pracy: wkładam płytę do napędu, wszystko ładnie się uruchamia bez zarzutu, wykrywa sprzęt, ale nie ładuje obsługi karty dźwiękowej. Startują X-y, loguje się i niby jest ok, ale bez dźwięku - nie przejmuje się tym w końcu chcę zainstalować ten system, więc potem będę się martwił.

Uruchamiam graficznego instalatora, postępuję zgodnie ze wskazówkami na monitorze (wskazówki z Linux+ zarzuciłem po pierwszej stronie - niewiele różniły się od tych na monitorze  :Smile: ). Dochodzę do końca kreatora, wciskam klawisz "Install" i... nic żadnej reakcji, dysk stoi, napęd stoi, cisza i stoicki spokój  :Confused: . Na ekranie wyświetla się tylko komunikat o zmianie i ustawieniu hasła root-a dla LiveCD. No nic, może coś schrzaniłem, jeszcz raz. To samo  :Confused: . Próbowałam kilkanaście razy, z róznymi parametrami startowymi jądra i bez rezultatu.

Ale widzę jest dostęp do instalatora konsolowego z poziomu X-ów. Uruchamiam, przechodzę przez konfiguracje i ten sam objaw: po wciśnięciu "Install" żadnej reakcji. 

Ale system generalnie działa, mogę uruchomić OpenOffica, przeglądać zawartość drzewa katalogów, itd.

No dobra, czas poszukać na forum - więc następnego dnia w wolnej chwili zaglądam i dowiaduje się, że nie jestem jedyny z moim problemem i z tymi objawami. Pomoć podobno ma instalacja w teybie tekstowym, bez graficznego instalatora, korzystając jednocześnie z handbooka. Zapoznaje się z handbookiem, drukujue rozdział o instalacji i do dzieła. Płyta, start z parametrami: "gentoo nox", pojawia sie znak zachęty, więc: "installer", korzystam z wizarda, wybieram: stage3+GRP, pakiety z płyty livecd, jądro z livecd, itd. Dochodzę do końca, pojawia się okno z komunikatem "Instalation started" z paskiem postępu... i znowu nic, postaremu, stoicki spokój  :Confused: . Pasek postępu ani drgnie, może komputer tak długo myśli, więc zostawiam go na ponad 40 min, i niestety tak jak zostawiłem, tak zastałem po powrocie  :Crying or Very sad: . Jeszcze raz, ustawiłem aby zapisywał komunikaty do loga, znów "Install" i żadnej reakcji. Zaglądam do loga, a tam tak jak wcześniej, że ustawiono hasło dla root-a i nic więcej.

Pytanie, co może być nie tak? Jak inaczej mogę zainstalować system bez dostępu do netu korzystając tylko z płyt?

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.Last edited by pawlojar on Thu Jun 29, 2006 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *pawlojar wrote:*   

>  Jak inaczej mogę zainstalować system bez dostępu do netu korzystając tylko z płyt?

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1

----------

## szolek

O kolejna porażka na krążkach tego magazynu. Czego to komercja nie zrobi dla osiągnięcia planu.

Próbuj jeszcze raz, ale zacznij od momentu, w którym nabywasz płyty. Sugeruj się wskazówkami kolegi wyżej.

----------

## msch

Mozesz sprobowac recznie tekstowo, bez zadnego wizarda. Ja tak wlasnie instaluje system, bo jakos nie ufam tym wszystkim "czarodziejom konfiguracji".

----------

## m0rgoth

 *szolek wrote:*   

> O kolejna porażka na krążkach tego magazynu. Czego to komercja nie zrobi dla osiągnięcia planu.
> 
> Próbuj jeszcze raz, ale zacznij od momentu, w którym nabywasz płyty. Sugeruj się wskazówkami kolegi wyżej.

 

Witam

Gentoo Linux instaler nie dziala niesety (tzn dziala raz na 15 razy XD) nie jest to wina Linux+ ( instalowalem rowniez z plytyscagnietej z gentoo.org ten sam problem). Najlpesyzm wyjsciem jest tradycyjna instalacja linuxa ktora jest dos dobrze opisana w magazynie.

 pozdrawiam m0rgoth

----------

## pawlojar

Witam, cišgnšłem sobie płytę LiveCD z gentoo.org i niestety ten sam objaw. Chociaż jak robie test to niby działa? cišgnę sobie dzisiaj minimal CD i spróbuje krok po kroczku wg handbooka. Mam wszystkie pakiety na płycie z Linux+ więc mogę się obyć bez dostępu do internetu  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------

## m0rgoth

A nie lepiej instalowac z dvd l+ przeciez mzona przejsc do konsoli alt+ctrl+f1.?

----------

## pawlojar

I jeli dobrze rozumiem, to wzišć się od razu za uszykowanie partycji, a potem rozpakowanie stage-a, itd...?

----------

## Raku

 *pawlojar wrote:*   

> I jeli dobrze rozumiem, to wzišć się od razu za uszykowanie partycji, a potem rozpakowanie stage-a, itd...?

 

popraw prosze kodowanie na iso-8859-2, bo generujesz maskę krzaków tym utfem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## m0rgoth

 *pawlojar wrote:*   

> I jeli dobrze rozumiem, to wzišć się od razu za uszykowanie partycji, a potem rozpakowanie stage-a, itd...?

 

tak

----------

## rekahster

masz karte sieciowa??? sprobuj jej nie konfigurowac podczas instalacji lub wrecz ja z tamtad wyrzuc.

----------

## pawlojar

 *rekahster wrote:*   

> masz karte sieciowa??? sprobuj jej nie konfigurowac podczas instalacji lub wrecz ja z tamtad wyrzuc.

 

Kartę sieciową mam zintegrowaną na płycie głownej. Podczas instalacji już próbowałem nie konfigurować ani IP ani bramy, itd. (jeśli to miałeś na myśli). Objawy bez zmian.

Wyrzucić ją? Jak? Mogę wyłączyć w biosie.

----------

## rekahster

tam jest taka opcja "my network is already configured" lub cos w tym guscie zaznaczasz ja i idziesz dalej pozniej jest ekran  konfiguracji sieci (ktores okno z kolei) i tam zostawiasz jak jest lub usuwasz to co jest. U mnie to zadzialalo, aha i jeszcze cos, nie tworz zadnego urzytkownika tylko wpisz haslo dla roota. Po instalacji skonfigurujesz sieciowke i zrobisz userow. Jak  to nie zadziala to napisz mi na PM jakie dokladnie opcje zaznaczales, co wpisywales i jaka masz konfiguracje sprzetowa, sam instalowalem gentoo z livecd 2006 kilkanascie razy nie bez problemow - sprobuje pomoc. POWODZENIA

----------

## wanzet

witam miałem to samo u mnie zadziałało jak zaznaczyłem formatowanie partycji podczas instalacji (partycje wcześniej były przygotowane i sformatowane innym programem ) uzytkownika dodałem siec skonfigurowałem ale nie działa nie przeszkodziło to w instalacji

----------

## imre71

Mialem to samo, generalnie te instalacje to pieklo, zainstalowalem w trybie telstowym z "maksymalnym" utrudnieniem bez wizard'a i z menu (tam gdzie nie wiedzialem pozostawilem ustawienia "default" szczegolnie przy tych flag'ach i use'ach) z formatowaniem partycji etc... i zadzialalo z tym, ze zawiesilo sie przy 78% przy instalacji GRUB'a, dalem sobie spokoj byla 24h00.

Chyba przejde na tryb reczny, tylko ze w ogole nie wiem jak do tego sie zabrac, jak bootuje z plyty zaraz wchodze w konsole graficzna a tam w konsoli jakos nie idzie tak jak w opisie handbook'a (mam caly wydrukowany) instruckje nie dzialaja jak trzeba.[/profile]

----------

## m0rgoth

zeby przejsc clakowice na konslole sprobuj  alt+ctrl+(f1 lub f2)

----------

## pawlojar

Witam, trochę byłem zajęty i nie miałem czasu powalczyć z instalacją Gentoo. Po kolei:

- pozostawienie bez konfiguracji ustawień sieciowych przy instalacji wg zaleceń rekahster-a nic nie pomogło, ani przy instalatorze w trybie graficznym, ani w trybie tekstowym;

- wyłączyłem kartę sieciową w biosie i w trybie graficznym instlacja nie działa, ale za to w trybie tekstowym udało się bezproblemowo. Wszystko się zainstalowało w 100% wg moich ustawień bezproblemowo. Po restarcie system się uruchomił i mogę normalnie pracować   :Very Happy: .

Dla imre71: w momencie butowania płyty wykonaj polecenie "gentoo nox" - tryb graficzny się nie uruchamia.

Więc jeśli chodzi o kwestie automatycznego instalatora to myślę że problem jest rozwiązany.

Pozostaje mi jeszcze kwestia instalacji wg handbooka, której już próbowałem, doszedłem do momentu konfiguracji i rekompilacji jądra i chciałem posłużyć się jądrem z płyty LiveCD i napotkałem małe problemy - ale to już temat na inny wątek. 

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

----------

## imre71

Mi tez udalo sie zainstalowac wszystko w trybie tekstowym z tym ze musialem wpisac ze siec mi dziala mi ze tak nie jest.  Problemem bylo to ze po zainstalowaniu nie bylo w ogole widac ikon CDROM, floppy USB nie chwytalo. Dalem wiec spokoj i przerzucilem sie ponownie na Kororaa Linux w tej wersji wszystko gra walcze z instalacja modemu ale to inny rozdzial na innym forum:-) dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc!

----------

## pawlojar

 *imre71 wrote:*   

> ... po zainstalowaniu nie bylo w ogole widac ikon CDROM, floppy USB nie chwytalo...

 

Do edycji plik /etc/fstab i dopisanie wierszy odnośnie montowania tych urządzeń.

Pozdrawienia.

----------

